# Rotary Revelation



## wayneamyloo (Jun 11, 2012)

hi all, i hve a rotory revelation watch, these watches have two faces , you turn it round to choose which one is visable, well i need to replace the battery's does anyone know how to do this

thanks wayne


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6697482_change-battery-rotary-revolution-watch.html


----------



## wayneamyloo (Jun 11, 2012)

hi, ive read those instructions before, and they don't aply to a revelation watch, because a revelation watch doesn't have a back, as i say it as two fronts, to get at the batteries you have to move the face, but the crown is in the way


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

?????????????????????????


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Had a quick google, and came up with these two references...(you may have already seen them)...seems it's an AD job to get the batts changed...

Try here and here

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## wayneamyloo (Jun 11, 2012)

hi,in the video you can see two crowns, i think the smaller one is the one you have to remove to get the movement free from the case, then both batteries are visable, but i carn't get the crown out


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

wayneamyloo said:


> hi,in the video you can see two crowns, i think the smaller one is the one you have to remove to get the movement free from the case, then both batteries are visable, but i carn't get the crown out


Take it to a Rotary dealer before tears.


----------

